# Taking a break



## dearnis.com (Feb 8, 2006)

I guess this goes in Modern Arnis, since that is what brought me to MT in the first place....
Some big changes ahead and I am taking a step back from the public martial arts community, and moving  from Delaware, so the sceen name seems moot, and the account will be closing.
Best of luck to all in their journeys in the arts and in life; its been fun.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 8, 2006)

Dude, that's brutal. Why? You've been a great contributor to the forum....


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 8, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> You've been a great contributor to the forum....


I second that!

Please reconsider or just request a change in name.

- Harold


----------



## modarnis (Feb 8, 2006)

Harold,

Chad is deadly serious this time.  He actually left  1/2 a bottle of very fine single malt scotch at my house over the weekend.  The old Chad would never have done that.  He is onward and upward to bigger and better things


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 8, 2006)

So, you need help dealing with the scotch, then?:ultracool


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 8, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Harold,
> 
> Chad is deadly serious this time. He actually left 1/2 a bottle of very fine single malt scotch at my house over the weekend. The old Chad would never have done that. He is onward and upward to bigger and better things


 
Thanks modarnis,

I can respect that!

Chad,

Best of fortune and life to you.

- Harold


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 8, 2006)

Chad

Good luck in these life changes and hopefully you will
come back and join us when the time permits.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Chad,

Good luck.  The offer of an intro to Loren if/when you make it to the west coast still stands.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Mark Lynn (Feb 9, 2006)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Dude, that's brutal. Why? You've been a great contributor to the forum....


 
I agree you've been a great contributor, sorry to hear that you will be leaving the forum.

Mark


----------



## Drac (Feb 9, 2006)

The *BEST *luck to you..


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2006)

Best of luck to you. Hope to read you again.


----------



## pennkempo (Feb 9, 2006)

On behalf of everyone at the Penn club, I want to sincerely thank Chad for everything that he has done for us.  Over the years, he has given of his time more generously and unselfishly than anyone else I know.  Any group should be as lucky to have a mentor who is as both talented and knowledgable.

Just remember, Chad, if you kick them into the reindeer and they come back, it's a good sign.  Good luck!

-Dave


----------



## arnisador (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck with all that is happening!


----------



## NARC (May 3, 2006)

Chad sorry to see you leave as is everyone on MT.
Keep in mind with your current travels:
"Admitt nothing, deni everything and make counter accusations"
and you will do well.

John 15:13


----------

